# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Испытания по ИПО и БХ 26 апреля 2009г, судья П.Рапила /Финляндия/.

## Tatjana

Школа дрессировки собак Canis проводит весенние испытания по ИПО и БХ 26-го апреля 2009г. Судья П. Рапила /Финляндия/. Фигурант В. Салалуй.
Разделы В, С и часть БХ послушание проводятся на дрессировочной площаде ТСКК (Kiviaia tee, 11c).
Городская часть БХ на парковочной территории магазина Призма Мустакиви.
Регистрация до 16.04.09 по е-мейлу unerschrocken@mail.ru , указать точные данные собаки: кличка, пол, рег. номер, номер татуировки или чипа, дата рождения, имеющиеся испытания. Фамилию, адрес проводника и владельца собаки. Указать наличие рабочей книжки испытаний.
Стоимость регистрации:
испытания по БХ 350 ЕЕК,
испытания по ИПО 400 ЕЕК.
Деньги можно перевести на расчетный счет Uhispank 10220001276014 OU Koertedressuur Canis с пометкой "экзамен 26 апреля".
На испытания иметь с собой:
ветеринарный паспорт с отметками о вакцинации,
рабочую книжку (если имеется),
металлический ошейник, поводок, воду для собаки.
Дополнительная информация по тел. +372-511-26-45.
Точное расписание мероприятия будет представлено после окончания регистрации.

----------


## Asja

*Koertedressuuri kool Canis viib 26.aprillil 2009. l&#228;bi kevadised IPO ja BH katsed. Kohtunik on P. Rapila, Soomest ja varrukamees on V. Salalui.*

B, C osad ja osa BH-st viiakse l&#228;bi TSKK dressuuriplatsil (Kiviaia tee, 11c).
BH linnaosa toimub Mustakivi Prisma parkimisplatsil.
Registreerimine toimub e-maili teel unerschrocken@mail.ru kuni 16.04.09. Palun &#228;ra m&#228;rkida koera t&#228;psed andmed: nimi, sugu, reg. number, tattoo v&#245;i kiibi number, s&#252;nnikuup&#228;ev, olemasolevad katsesooritused. Samuti koerajuhi nimi, aadress ja koera omaniku nimi. M&#228;rkida &#228;ra ka v&#245;istlusraamatu olemasolu kohta.
Registreerimishinnad:
BH katsed 350 EEK
IPO katsed 400 EEK
&#220;lekande v&#245;ib teha &#220;hispanga arvele 10220001276014, OU Koertedressuur Canis, seletuseks m&#228;rkida “katsed, 26. aprill”
Katsetele v&#245;tta kaasa:
Veterinaarpass, v&#245;istlusraamat (kui on olemas), metallist kaelarihm, rihm, vesi.
Lisainformatsiooni saab telefonilt +372-511-26-45.
T&#228;pne &#252;rituse ajakava tuleb peale registeerimise l&#245;ppu.

----------


## inna

Всё началось со следа!


Доберман к сожалению след не прошёл и зачёт не получил..

----------


## inna

А Игорь провёл практикум для желающих))

Прохождение угла..

И честно заработанная награда))

----------


## inna

А это раздел В,уже на площадке.Первый пошёл доберман,но уже не в зачёт..

----------


## inna

А это уже выступление Баски и Натальи

Итог 67 баллов..

----------


## inna

Вторым шёл Игорь с Вимбой,тоже не в зачёт..

И выступление Татьяны и Квая..

----------


## inna



----------


## inna

Попрыгунчик))

----------


## inna

После была защита,для Баски к сожалению уже просто как треннировка..

----------


## inna

А следущие участники уже готовились к старту!

----------


## inna

Следущим и последним был доберман.

----------


## inna

А это экзамен по ВН.Начали его швейцарская белая овчарка и ам.бульдог..

----------


## inna

Дальше эстафету приняли немцы..

----------


## inna

Следущие опять таки овчарки, немецкая и шверцарская белая!
Катя,надеюсь это Агра,и я не перепутала их)))

----------


## inna

Слудущая пара..Оба не получили зачёт..

----------


## inna

А это за нами наблюдали сверху

И вот под вечер мы добрались до городской части экзамена,который проходил возле магазина..
Обсуждение деталей и подготовка собак к старту

----------


## inna

Выдержка у магазина..

А здесь как бы нарочно прогуливаеться Наталья с Баской))

----------


## inna

Собаки всё лежат..

А Наталья всё гуляет))

----------


## inna

Поздравление с официальным результатом участников и помошников!

----------


## Tatjana

Инна, ну ты молодец!!! Как оперативно-то! :0196:

----------


## inna



----------


## inna

И фото довольных участников и их собак!!

----------


## inna

> Инна, ну ты молодец!!! Как оперативно-то!


Стараемся! Ждём Николая  с его фотками! :Ab:

----------


## Olesja

Инна, спасибо! Очень поучительно посмотреть на себя со стороны :)

----------


## inna

> Инна, спасибо! Очень поучительно посмотреть на себя со стороны :)


На здоровья! :Ab:  :Ab:

----------


## Nikolai

> На здоровья!


я тоже добавил фоточки. пока не все.. смотрите в галлерею http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php

----------


## Tatjana

Николай, большое спасибо за галерею! :Ax:

----------

